# Fried NIC?

## BlueFusion

I'm not sure where to post this but thought this is suitable in this forums.  Mod, please move if required.

Hi guys.  Been a long time since I posted here, but am trying to figure out if my NIC is indeed fried or it's something else I haven't come across.  Anyway, about an hour ago a big bolt of lightning struck no more than 200 yards away from my apartment.  I was watching TV at the time and nothing flickered or anything, just my heart skipped a beat.  I walked into my room with one of my 2 PCs off.  I had just left the room about 10 minutes prior witht he PC most definitely on.  It is also on a UPS system in the event of a power outage which did not even happen.  My router, gigabit switch, and clock radio connected to it were all still on.  I proceeded to turn the PC back on hoping no data was lost - and none seems to be.

I noticed I was unable to connect to the LAN or WAN at that point, however.  I thought maybe udev switched my two NICs for whatever reason, and looked into dmesg.  Only one was listed as shown below:

```
rich@area51 ~ $ dmesg | grep -i eth

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sky2 eth0: addr 00:23:54:f3:47:a3

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
```

I then cycled the router and switch to no avail.  Unplugged the cable at both ends and plugged back in which also did not help.  I noticed the NIC lights are lit up on the port it was plugged in on the rear of the computer even when not plugged in.  I'm no novice, but also no expert and don't think this is normal.  I switched to my other NIC and that one works fine once I changed udev's persistent naming.

So is this indication that the port/NIC is fried?  It is an onboard NIC.  Motherboard is ASUS P6T Deluxe version 1.

Also, if that is the case, why wouldn't my other PC hooked up to the same switch die?  It's on a cheap power strip.  The internet is provided by apartment which goes from wall to my router, to my switch, then to my PCs.  Could a shock really travel through all those and only affect the one PC?

----------

## BlueFusion

Also, I just checked my other PC while turned off and I unplugged the ethernet cable and it had the same deal.  The lights were on while cord was removed.  I booted it up again but the device is detected and works fine.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Go on out and play the lotto. You are one lucky cuss!  :Smile: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Simba7

I agree..

Did you examine the NIC for scorch marks or fried parts? If not, damn you're lucky.

----------

